
Wikileaks, Snowden, and the Belarus Connection - gruseom
http://20committee.com/2013/07/06/wikileaks-snowden-and-the-belarus-connection/
======
tptacek
The idea that Wikileaks would be represented by a holocaust-denying quasi-
apparatchik is so DC-comics evil that even I doubt it's real.

You'd like a clearer denial from Wikileaks about it, but then, you'd like a
clearer denial about anything in any dispute, and it's not always reasonable
to demand one: at some point things devolve to "half you stopped beating your
wife yet?" Advocating the for the government of Belarus is, in geopolitical
terms, really epsilon from beating ones spouse.

~~~
gruseom
I don't disagree, but here's why I posted this. First, the author has
credibility: ex-counterintelligence officer (including NSA) whose blog posts
are consistently interesting and who doesn't seem to be a propagandist.
Second, "the enemy of my enemy is my friend" is a pretty common principle in
the political realm. It's poisonous, because human affairs ought not to be
treated at the crude level of a Boolean formula. But it's also dismayingly
normal. And Assange seems to be this kind of binary operator (sorry). So it
wouldn't be surprising if they had thrown in with Belarus in some strange way.
(The Shamir thing is bizarre, though.)

